# Cobains ashes to be burned in a spliff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## trillions of atoms (Nov 8, 2008)

hxxp://thegrip.wordpress.com/2008/10/02/kurt-cobains-ashes-to-be-smoked-in-spliff/


wow.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 8, 2008)

thats sick :spit:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*What the hell? That's wrong!

Is this legal!?*


----------



## stoneylove (Nov 9, 2008)

Besides being incredibly distasteful, thats just f'in creepy.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone could say they have anything, its not as if it can be proved its not what they say, then again it cant be proved it is what they say.

Its just a publicity stunt.

Amazingly sick to use a shock tactic like this to pull $$ through the door.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 9, 2008)

This is true, it actually happened :



> LONDON (AP) - Keith Richards has acknowledged consuming a raft of illegal substances in his time, but this may top them all.
> 
> In comments published Tuesday, the 63-year-old Rolling Stones guitarist said he had snorted his father's ashes mixed with cocaine.
> 
> ...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 9, 2008)

sick puppies


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 9, 2008)

*Ya'aall can smoke My ashes anytime :rofl:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 9, 2008)

if anyone wants to suck on me i prefer them to do it while im alive! one would think that courtney luv would be tryin to get the ashes back and the (artist) could be charged with receiving stolen goods or some crime. jmo


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 9, 2008)

As much as his music was influential to the time and style of music, i still say he sucked. For what now days gets played on jukeboxes at bars to even on the radio. none of them bands are played from that time period at all. The guy was a flake and his wife is a flake. He wasnt about being a stoner he was a junkie.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2008)

*I'll take ya up on that and pack ya in my bong.  *


			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Ya'aall can smoke My ashes anytime :rofl:*


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*


			
				SwisherSweets said:
			
		


			As much as his music was influential to the time and style of music, i still say he sucked. For what now days gets played on jukeboxes at bars to even on the radio. none of them bands are played from that time period at all. The guy was a flake and his wife is a flake. He wasnt about being a stoner he was a junkie.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, here we go with the controversy...:rofl:*


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 9, 2008)

...
...
...:holysheep: ......[LINK VISITED]...:beatnik )...
...
......
...
...:joint:.......Naw...I'm good..:huh:...
...
...
...:tokie:...
...
...
...Gross...:bolt:...


----------



## ishnish (Nov 10, 2008)

I liked some of the songs Nirvana came up with.  some deep stuff.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 10, 2008)

smokin Colbains ashes your most likely getting 40 other narcotics with it.

"im so happy, cause today i found my friends, thier in my head"


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 10, 2008)

SwisherSweets said:
			
		

> As much as his music was influential to the time and style of music, i still say he sucked. For what now days gets played on jukeboxes at bars to even on the radio. none of them bands are played from that time period at all. The guy was a flake and his wife is a flake. He wasnt about being a stoner he was a junkie.



1.This coming from someone with a grateful dead avatar.Can you say irony...

2.Swisher must be living in a box because I hear Nirvana on the radio and at the bar all the time.

3.Junkies weren't always junkies.Have a little respect for the sick


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 11, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> 1.This coming from someone with a grateful dead avatar.Can you say irony...
> 
> 2.Swisher must be living in a box because I hear Nirvana on the radio and at the bar all the time.
> 
> 3.Junkies weren't always junkies.Have a little respect for the sick


 
1. whats the irony, cos jerry was a herion addict? 

2. I dont go to gay bars or were a bunch of clubby college students go. 

3. The guy still blows monkey balls. Same with Dinosaure Jr, Alice in Chains.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 11, 2008)

1- The irony is that the Dead didn't have any commercial success so you don't hear them at the bar or on the radio what so ever.

2- Sorry,no college bars where I'm from and Nirvana still seams to be everywhere.

3-I don't care what you thought of his music.There's no need to dis "junkies".One of my best friends died of meth and another on pills.Stuff grabs a hold and some people can never get in control again.So before you go mouthing sick people(especially one's who've lost the battle) you might want to think what your saying.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 12, 2008)

plus nothing good can come from speaking badly on the deceased. anytime someone looses the battle to substance abuse someone else suffers. regardless of if you're a fan of his music or the genre he did accomplish a lot for the movement of modern rock. and if the artist refuses to say where she received the ashes they almost have to be fake, otherwise she should be charged with receiving stolen property. karma is a funny thing, i try not to disrespect anyone, especially those who can't defend themselves(and that would certainly include the dead) hopefully this is a hoax and he can rest in peace.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

I remember hearing about Keith Richards snorting his dad.  

I loved the grunge bands from the 90s.  

No use in arguing who the better band is, it's all personal preference with no right or wrong answer......and this is coming from a huge rush fan.    Now that's un underrated band for sure.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh and I would probably hit that Cobain joint.....and anxiously await any residual affects from whatever he had in his bloodstream.  Yea, I am a sick son of a gun.    I'll try anything once.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 12, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I remember hearing about Keith Richards snorting his dad.
> 
> I loved the grunge bands from the 90s.
> 
> No use in arguing who the better band is, it's all personal preference with no right or wrong answer......and this is coming from a huge rush fan.    Now that's un underrated band for sure.



Rush....oh you mean that Canadian band with actual musicians
We keep trying to go see them before they retire for good but something keeps coming up anytime they're around.Hopefully they'll get in one last tour.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Dude- they'll keep touring.    They come here each year.  I only get to go about once every 5 yrs.  

I only listen to pre-1986 however....lmao.  Not a huge fan of the newer music, but I enjoy it at the shows.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 12, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Dude- they'll keep touring.    They come here each year.  I only get to go about once every 5 yrs.
> 
> I only listen to pre-1986 however....lmao.  Not a huge fan of the newer music, but I enjoy it at the shows.



I hear you on the pre synthesizer.Can you believe it's actually almost 2012


----------



## mojosat (Nov 12, 2008)

Being sick is one thing..Leaving your child without her father because you can't "deal" with fame and sucess is another. As influential as their music may have been in the mid nineties, in the long run, they are still flash in the pan status. I think his wife is just about the most un talented person to ever get a recod contract too and has been piggybacking on her late husband's talent for over a decade now. Just MHO though.

The dead had lots of commercial sucess, they were the number one or number two money making tour dozens of times, and had two radio hits. Not to mention the boatloads of money they made from merchandising. They were also phenomenal musicians.

Rush is also made up of great musicians and are a great live act, but I agree with SM, anything after the Chronicles is crap. In fact I just saw some recent concert on Palladia HD the other day and it sounded really bad, also, Geddy is starting to look like a hippy version of Skeletor.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 12, 2008)

mojosat said:
			
		

> Being sick is one thing..Leaving your child without her father because you can't "deal" with fame and sucess is another. As influential as their music may have been in the mid nineties, in the long run, they are still flash in the pan status.



He was sick.Depression and addiction.Can you people be any more uncompassionate!Let's hope you or any of your loved ones have to go through it.
Flash pan status!Buddy in 50 years if you ask a musician what one of the best albums ever made was I can guarantee Nevermind will come up.The dead had 1 radio hit over how many years compared to Nirvana's many over a few years?lol....


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Like I said, it's all subjective.  No use trying to argue the better band.  

Lets get back to the original topic. 

Would you smoke some Kurt?


----------



## mojosat (Nov 12, 2008)

The Dead did have two radio hits, Uncle John's Band and Touch of Grey. The amount of radio hits a group has had though is irrelevant to their icon status . How many hits did the Backstreet Boys have? There are tons of crap groups out there that have had lots of radio success that will never see the Hall of Fame.

Dude, I am not saying they were not an important group, they were, the flash in the pan statement is regarding the amount of time they were actually on the scene, again due to the selfish act that Cobain took, and compared to the length of time other artists that have been equally or more influential on music, e.g. The Beatles, Elvis, The Stones, etc. I think the guy was a musical genius, and I don't split hairs either. I think Hendrix, Garcia, Joplin, and Morrison were deuchbags too for killing themselves one way or the other. But being a father it is very had to excuse the actions of someone who had an infant child and decided to eat the wrong end of a shotgun. My point is that there were other option for him and he choose to take the easy way out. Addiction and depression sure, but sandus vaginitus was definetly his major malady.


----------



## mojosat (Nov 12, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Like I said, it's all subjective. No use trying to argue the better band.
> 
> Lets get back to the original topic.
> 
> Would you smoke some Kurt?


 

Definetly not!! Reminds me of the John Prine lyric though. " I'd rather have em pack me up and pass me all around"


----------



## The New Girl (Nov 12, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Oh and I would probably hit that Cobain joint.....and anxiously await any residual affects from whatever he had in his bloodstream.  Yea, I am a sick son of a gun.    I'll try anything once.



  Me too Mom, and I don't care how messed up he was...and those blue eyes...I'd of done him!!!


----------



## mojosat (Nov 12, 2008)

<---Has Blue Eyes!!!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 12, 2008)

mojosat said:
			
		

> The Dead did have two radio hits, Uncle John's Band and Touch of Grey. The amount of radio hits a group has had though is irrelevant to their icon status . How many hits did the Backstreet Boys have? There are tons of crap groups out there that have had lots of radio success that will never see the Hall of Fame.
> 
> Dude, I am not saying they were not an important group, they were, the flash in the pan statement is regarding the amount of time they were actually on the scene, again due to the selfish act that Cobain took, and compared to the length of time other artists that have been equally or more influential on music, e.g. The Beatles, Elvis, The Stones, etc. I think the guy was a musical genius, and I don't split hairs either. I think Hendrix, Garcia, Joplin, and Morrison were deuchbags too for killing themselves one way or the other. But being a father it is very had to excuse the actions of someone who had an infant child and decided to eat the wrong end of a shotgun. My point is that there were other option for him and he choose to take the easy way out. Addiction and depression sure, but sandus vaginitus was definetly his major malady.



Man you just don't understand what it's like to be that far out.You really think he was in his right head?Like I said you would be singing a different tune if it was a loved one.

BTW,Hendrix,Joplin,and Morrison Overdosed.Completely different story altogether.Garcia was just used up.


----------



## mojosat (Nov 12, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Man you just don't understand what it's like to be that far out.You really think he was in his right head?Like I said you would be singing a different tune if it was a loved one.
> 
> BTW,Hendrix,Joplin,and Morrison Overdosed.Completely different story altogether.Garcia was just used up.


 

I will agree with ya on Garcia being used up, but his death was also heroin related. Imo overdosing is suicide in an unmaliced form, whie it is different it is not completely different. You still have an individual that is only acting in their own interest without thinking of their loved ones. I have lost a loved one to suicide, My oldest brother shot himself when I was just 13, so I know its affects first hand. I am also on the verge of losing another one to addiction related disease so I am pretty well informed on the subject. I felt much more contempt for them because I love them, Cobain is just a brief stain on the memory of my youth.

In any case though, I suspect we will have to agree to disagree on some points.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 12, 2008)

mojosat said:
			
		

> I will agree with ya on Garcia being used up, but his death was also heroin related. Imo overdosing is suicide in an unmaliced form, whie it is different it is not completely different. You still have an individual that is only acting in their own interest without thinking of their loved ones. I have lost a loved one to suicide, My oldest brother shot himself when I was just 13, so I know its affects first hand. I am also on the verge of losing another one to addiction related disease so I am pretty well informed on the subject. I felt much more contempt for them because I love them, Cobain is just a brief stain on the memory of my youth.
> 
> In any case though, I suspect we will have to agree to disagree on some points.



Just have to put yourself in their shoes and understand what they were going through and the thoughts going through their heads.
People overdosing isn't selfish it's a stupid accident.People don't start off the night thinking their going to be leaving their loved ones.
Peace out Mojo,I'm off to work


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Would you smoke Kurt?  :bong2:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 12, 2008)

Depends on what kind of herb was in the spliff..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 12, 2008)

my sister died of a herione overdose... 

to ditch on junkies is like killing them....exactly what happened to my sister.

I dont appreciate your comments on my thread, please have respect for others the next time you post.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 12, 2008)

i was a hard core junkie for years, i know what addiction is like. i watched a show a few days ago about kurt cobain, it seems with the amount of drugs he had in his system he wouldn't have been able to lift his hands much less a gun. they've also decided the last part of the note he left wasn't writen by him. im not sayin she killed him im just sayin.


----------

